# Comment récupérer les données d'un DD IBook qui ne s'allume plus ?



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
Je viens de démonter mon DD de mon Ibook G3 qui ne s'allume plus,
je voudrais savoir comment le brancher sur un IMac G4 ou IBook pro pour récupérer mes données ?
Pouvez-vous me dire quel matériel utiliser, que faut-il acheter et comment le brancher ??
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## jeromemac (21 Avril 2007)

youcomme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de démonter mon DD de mon Ibook G3 qui ne s'allume plus,
> je voudrais savoir comment le brancher sur un IMac G4 ou IBook pro pour récupérer mes données ?
> Pouvez-vous me dire quel matériel utiliser, que faut-il acheter et comment le brancher ??
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.



salut !!
ben déja faut regarder si c'est de l'IDE, car mon ami qui avait un Ibook G3 500, c'etait de l'IDE, et j'ai donc acheté ça:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5755/adaptateur-universel-5253525-ide-sata-vers-usb-20.html

juste tu le branche sur ton disque dur, ensuite tu branche l'alim du convertisseur, et enfin tu  branche le cable noir USB, attention, car perso, si je faisai de trop grosse copie, en un seul coup, le convertisseur faisait comme si je l'avais débrancher, donc copier petit à petit, mais sinon ça marche assez bien, j'ai pu récupérer les 15Go du disque de mon ami en moins de 30 mn...

jérome


----------



## ministry (21 Avril 2007)

youcomme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de démonter mon DD de mon Ibook G3 qui ne s'allume plus,
> je voudrais savoir comment le brancher sur un IMac G4 ou IBook pro pour récupérer mes données ?
> Pouvez-vous me dire quel matériel utiliser, que faut-il acheter et comment le brancher ??
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.



Salut
As tu essayé deja  en mode T avant de sortir ton disque si ca ce trouve ton ibook et lié a une serie defectueuse donc plus d'image ou est ce qu'il s'allume plus du tout dans ce cas il te faut juste un boitier 2,5" et te faire mettre ton disque dedans.


----------



## ibreak (23 Avril 2007)

mon premier réflexe aurait été de trouver un ami ayant la meme machine et changer le disk... apres tu sauvegarde tout sur disk dur externe


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

Non il ne s'allume plus du tout, série défectueuse effectivement, mais j'ai dépassé les 3 ans à partir de la date d'achat, donc Apple ne fait plus rien.
Merci pour à tous pour vos réponses


----------

